# Kerosene/diesel heaters. Monitor type.



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

We are looking for a temporary heating solution. Probably use it for the next couple of years until we get done remodeling the current place and then do a heat pump.

I looked at a potential customers Monitor type and it seems perfect. We need to heat probably 2,400 sq. feet of house. Two stories. We want reliability, but don't need top of the line stuff. We have a couple baseboards now for the whole house, nothing upstairs but a space heater.

Any recommendations? It looks like Monitor is gone, so who makes a good unit?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Kerosene/diesel Heaters. Monitor Type.*

My old man had a toyo I think in his garage/shop. It was pretty good. Very dusty environment and held up. Kerosene is pricey though. $4.85 here. Maybe less if buying it in bulk. Rinnai makes a decent propane version I believe.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.toyoheat.com/


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Toyos are excellent. I've installed a dozen. Not uncommon for someone with an oil furnace or boiler to half their fuel usage by reducing draftiness, stack loss, and other things that aren't part of the combustion efficiency. Always used fuel oil, much cheaper than kerosene.

For just a couple years though you might consider all electric. Try putting in your KWH and fuel oil rates into a calculator like this: http://nepacrossroads.com/fuel-comparison-calculator.php

Then consider the cost of a toyo plus a tank and lines compared to electric heat.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

X3 for Toyo, but I have to ask what fuel type you'll use long term?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

hdavis said:


> X3 for Toyo, but I have to ask what fuel type you'll use long term?


Duh, electricity for heat pump:wallbash:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably red diesel. Less than 2 bucks a gallon now. Our area uses a prepay electric system. It is running around 30 dollars every 4 days. Hard to track as I can't figure out where to read the dollar pints on our account, so I track by paying every few days. So about 300 a month in the winter, and we are cold. Easy to see that a monitor would be better at this point. And we would be warm.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Probably red diesel. Less than 2 bucks a gallon now. Our area uses a prepay electric system. It is running around 30 dollars every 4 days. Hard to track as I can't figure out where to read the dollar pints on our account, so I track by paying every few days. So about 300 a month in the winter, and we are cold. Easy to see that a monitor would be better at this point. And we would be warm.


An OM-23 would work. They aren't cheap, but you can run them on K1,D1, #2 fuel oil. They're good for ~900 or more Sq Ft here (more if the layout of the rooms is right. A place I work in has 2 used OM-22s for it's construction heat running on K1. Works good, just don't drop stuff on them (like a ceiling). If the unit is above the tank, you'll need a lift pump. Lift pumps are pricey. So is the armored line required here.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Golden view said:


> Toyos are excellent. I've installed a dozen. Not uncommon for someone with an oil furnace or boiler to half their fuel usage by reducing draftiness, stack loss, and other things that aren't part of the combustion efficiency. Always used fuel oil, much cheaper than kerosene.
> 
> For just a couple years though you might consider all electric. Try putting in your KWH and fuel oil rates into a calculator like this: http://nepacrossroads.com/fuel-comparison-calculator.php
> 
> Then consider the cost of a toyo plus a tank and lines compared to electric heat.


Right now Fuel Oil kicks Electrics butt for savings.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

How many rooms and how many square feet each? A lot of small rooms are hard to heat with these individual heaters. You can also interpolate how many BTUs you need by adding up your wattage and multiplying by about 6 (since you said you are cold) All Toyos are modulating too, they run at 1/3, 2/3 and full power.

I'd actually recommend against the OM-22 because the Laser 30, 56, or 70 depending on what output you need is cheaper and runs fine on the cheapest fuel, and is within a couple percentage points on efficiency.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Golden view said:


> Laser 30, 56, or 70 depending on what output you need is cheaper and runs fine on the cheapest fuel, and is within a couple percentage points on efficiency.


They'll run on #2 fuel oil?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

hdavis said:


> They'll run on #2 fuel oil?


You know what? Maybe not. All the ones I did had above ground tanks which were always #1 oil since #2 is no good at -50 degrees.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Golden view said:


> You know what? Maybe not. All the ones I did had above ground tanks which were always #1 oil since #2 is no good at -50 degrees.


Same here - #2 has to be indoors at low temps. Right now, I can buy it for ~$1.50 a gallon vs K1 and D1 at ~ $2.36.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Ultra Low Sulfur Heating Oil/Diesel (ULSHO/D) has no more than 15ppm (parts per million) of sulfur content. In 2012 New York State became the first state to mandate Ultra Low Sulfur Heating Oil (replaces current (High Sulfur) Heating Oil). Many other states are expected to mandate Ultra Low Sulfur Heating Oil within the coming years. ULSHO/D is similar to the diesel fuel that is available at most gasoline stations around the country for use in diesel engine vehicles. If ULSHO/D is available for delivery to your home by a fuel oil dealer be sure to request "off road" prices, meaning that federal and state road taxes have been deducted. In order to maintain the best performance, Toyotomi strongly recommends when using ULSHO/D that the heater be serviced at least every two years because the distillation of ULSHO/D is heavier than either K-1 Kerosene or No. 1 Low Sulfur Fuel Oil.

If any of the Toyotomi vented heaters listed below are currently in use and using K-1 Kerosene or No.1 Fuel Oil, ULSHO/D can now be used. However, Toyotomi strongly recommends that the unit be serviced prior to using ULSHO/D and subsequently serviced at least every two years.

IMPORTANT: If you have been using regular NO.2 Heating Oil (that is not Ultra Low Sulfur) in your fuel tank, before using a Toyotomi Vented Heater, you must have your fuel oil dealer thoroughly purge your fuel tank of all fuel and sludge from your fuel tank before filling your tank with ULSHO/D.

Does this mean it will burn regular diesel? Or regular off road diesel?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Does this mean it will burn regular diesel? Or regular off road diesel?


It will burn either - it's the same product. You don't pay the highway taxes on offroad, so it's cheaper.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Sweet. We're at 1.75 for on road, not sure what off road is. Probably 1.35 or so.

Of course, it will start warming up in the next couple of weeks. Probably get one this summer when they are cheaper.


It sounds like they put out more heat than a pellet insert or a wood stove insert. Also about 3 grand cheaper when you figure in install. I can buy a ton of oil for the difference.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

They are very easy to install assuming you can make flare connections. If I recall the big one, 40,000 BTUs is about $2000 and the 15k is about $1100. Lifter pump if it's going above the fuel tank is about $450.


----------



## atvalaska (Jan 14, 2014)

Use only fuel oil #1, winter diesel fuel is the same ,only u pay road taxes on it ...don't run #2 it will gum things up ,if that number 2 is run in her when its cold out >the exhaust will comes out like spray foam !!!!


----------

